# Schwinn Paramount PDG...Who knows about it?



## commuter73 (May 31, 2006)

A friend of a friend has an early 90's Paramount PDG 30 for sale. From the paintjob (black and red) I think it's a 91. Also for sale is an early 90's Schwinn Impact Pro. Both are in pretty good condition and seem to fit pretty well. 

Does anyone have any experience with either of these rides? Any guess as to value (if any)? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

commuter73 said:


> A friend of a friend has an early 90's Paramount PDG 30 for sale. From the paintjob (black and red) I think it's a 91. Also for sale is an early 90's Schwinn Impact Pro. Both are in pretty good condition and seem to fit pretty well.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with either of these rides? Any guess as to value (if any)? Thanks in advance for the help.


I know a little about them. The PDG 30 was the lowest end model of the Paramount series and had a standard welded cro-mo frame. The upper end Paramounts had Tange Prestige frames, some welded and some lugged.

I happen to have an Impact Pro. Its basically an exact copy of a PDG 30. Its double butted 4130 MOS (mountain over sized) tubing. It has the G-Force stays also. The paint is definately different and the components might be. Mine has either Mountain LX or Exage 400, I can't remember. Cantis front and rear. 1 1/8" threaded headset. 7 speed cassette.

In good condition, I'd say max $50 each if you like Schwinns and they fit. Personally I'd rather have the Impact Pro just because they're more rare than a PDG 30.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a PDG70 which is two steps above the PDG30 but its not the sought after one ie PDG90..

Mines amazingly light, i think its 26 pounds with all stock components, could probably be less with a better seatpost/bar ends.
Its all deore xt except for the lx rear derailler, which is getting old atm, but im too poor to replace it so.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

commuter73 said:


> A friend of a friend has an early 90's Paramount PDG 30 for sale. From the paintjob (black and red) I think it's a 91. Also for sale is an early 90's Schwinn Impact Pro. Both are in pretty good condition and seem to fit pretty well.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with either of these rides? Any guess as to value (if any)? Thanks in advance for the help.


To be honest, neither is worth much. Not desirable as a collector bike...and even if they were...they're pretty low in the line up.

Depending on condition, $30-50 each IMO. If that.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

i raced for schwinn as a JR. i had a 30 and a 90. i road the 90
till i broke the down tube. little fexy but way light! i liked then better
than all the Cdales i had b/f it.


----------

